# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Los operarios de Ascó I sofocan con un extintor un conato de incendio en la central

## sergi1907

La central nuclear de Ascó I ha comunicado al Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN) que ha registrado un "pequeño conato de incendio" de dos minutos de duración en un área del edificio de control de la unidad I sobre las 13.30 horas de este viernes, que los operarios de la planta han sofocado gracias a un extintor.

EUROPA PRESS | 24/02/2012 13:28 

Según ha informado en un comunicado la Asociación Nuclear Ascó-Vandellòs (Anav), el incendio ha afectado a unos cables eléctricos de alumbrado, si bien la central opera con normalidad al 100 por cien de potencia. 

Todavía no se han determinado las causas que han podido producir el incidente, si bien la Anav ha asegurado que una vez hecho tomará las medidas correctivas y preventivas necesarias.   

El Consejo de Seguridad Nuclear (CSN), por su parte, ha señalado que el conato de incendio ha sido inferior a diez minutos y ha sido sofocado por la brigada contraincendios de la central. 

El suceso no ha supuesto riesgo para los trabajadores, la población o el medio ambiente y se ha clasificado "provisionalmente" con el nivel 0 en la Escala Internacional de Sucesos Nucleares (Ines).

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...cendio/central

----------


## jlois

Ups...!!!!, menos mal que no ha sido muy grave ese incendio y menos mal que los estintores se hallaban revisados y cargados...bueno, menos mal que se va informando de estas cosas y no se las callan. Gracias por la noticia, Sergi.

----------

